# Rogers Internet Outage



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm out. From what I see on "Down detector" it looks like a nation wide outage. I'm able to get on the Internet at work so I guess its just isolated to Rogers. Anyone else here with Rogers that is online ok?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

My wife's colleague at work (here in Toronto) is also out on Rogers. We are on Acanac via Bell and we are ok


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Phones are down in OTT


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Our phones are down too


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Rogers Internet, wireless and interact are all down. I am unable to connect to work, nor call anyone.  I'm surprised I am connected to this one. LOL


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I just read that is a total outage. I am on Bell, so I am good. Maybe another beaver took them down again. Pesky beavers.

It's bringing out the idiocy


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Debit machines are down here due to this apparently.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bigboki said:


> My wife's colleague at work (here in Toronto) is also out on Rogers. We are on Acanac via Bell and we are ok


I hate Bell but maybe its time to switch. They never seem to have a problem. Rogers had a major outage not that long ago that they blamed on some software update. I had been suffering slow and constant disconnections for weeks until I finally had a service guy come out. He replaced our old box, all the cable up to the modem and replaced the modem. My service was fantastic for 3 days then this.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm on Shaw. Good thing the buyout isn't complete yet, service with them is bad enough. Locked in until next year and then I am contributing to Elon I think. Give your money to one rich entity or another, but at least his tech seems to work more consistantly.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Down in Kitchener and Guelph.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My phone is Bell from work, but my home is Rogers, which is down here. Kid’s phone, too.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

Phones are down in Alberta too. Along with email money transfers. Wife also just went to the gas station, and they're unable to sell people gas right now unless you have cash. Crazy how much we rely on internet as a society.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My wife's day of work went for a shit too. Glad it didn't happen during Covid when I was teaching online.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Debit cards are not working but you can still use credit cards.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Interac is also down.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Now my work connection is up and down and we're with net optiks that has nothing to do with Rogers. They don't piggy back on anyone. So maybe this problem is more than just Rogers.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Now my work connection is up and down and we're with net optiks that has nothing to do with Rogers. They don't piggy back on anyone. So maybe this problem is more than just Rogers.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We're with Bell, so no outage here...yet. Is this probably "just" a technical issue, or is it some broader denial-of-service thing? It's difficult to imagine an outage affecting pretty much the whole country.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

On Virgin (Bell) for phone, but our Internet is Rogers. My wife is hotspotting off her phone, but I can't do that -- our network won't allow it.

And my son is home sick. At least I finally got him to watch Star Wars.

I suppose I could go to the office. You know, if needed.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Work is Bell, so I'm OK. But, my poor wife is home and our phones and internet are both Rogers. A month ago she'd be good cause we had Explorenet. She'd have internet, for WIFI calling and iMessage. Now?? In the dark

By the sounds of it, I'd suspect it is wider spread than the map on their website


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess our Internet provider uses a few different redundant paths and on one of their teirs they use Rogers. They shut that teir down and now our work Internet is all well again.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Its the whole country and the whole network.

Oopsies 

Somebody forgot to plug in the modem


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

We're with Bell, but a lot of Roger's customers are flocking to TIm's and other wifi public areas to pilfer their online. This means a shit ton more people jumping onto Bell sytems. It slowed down my phone earlier. So far internet at home is going smoothly. I wouldn't be surprised if Bell suffers an issue with so many jumping aboard until Roger's fixes their issue.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Someone tell Rogers to turn it off and then on again...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@gtrguy You win !!!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> On Virgin (Bell) for phone, but our Internet is Rogers. My wife is hotspotting off her phone, but I can't do that -- our network won't allow it.
> 
> And my son is home sick. At least I finally got him to watch Star Wars.
> 
> I suppose I could go to the office. You know, if needed.


Now that he has seen Star Wars, when you have the chance, get him to watch Kurosawa's film "The HIdden Fortress". Our older son watched it, at my request, with his friend when he was about 8 or 9. If a B&W Japanese film, with subtitles, from the '50s, can hold the attention of a 9 year-old, you know it has something going for it.

From the wikipedia page for the film....
"George Lucas has acknowledged the heavy influence of _The Hidden Fortress_ on _Star Wars_,[19] particularly in the technique of telling the story from the perspective of the film's lowliest characters, C-3PO and R2-D2.[20][21] Almost all of the major characters from _Star Wars_ have clear analogues in _The Hidden Fortress_, including C-3PO and R2-D2 being based on Tahei and Matashichi, Obi-Wan Kenobi on Rokurota Makabe, Princess Leia on Princess Yuki, and Darth Vader on Hyoe Tadokoro; the only notable major characters who were not drawn from Kurosawa's film are Luke Skywalker and Han Solo, whose character arcs were inspired by academic writer Joseph Campbell's book The Hero with a Thousand Faces, and Chewbacca, who was based on Lucas's own Alaskan Malamute dog, Indiana. Lucas's original plot outline for _Star Wars_ bore an even greater resemblance to the plot of _The Hidden Fortress_ (and notably lacked any characters resembling Luke or Han);[22] this draft would subsequently be reused as the basis for _The Phantom Menace_."


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

It's a massive outage. I hope we get the truth of what happened.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got some mail from Bell that is offering 1.5GB speed for $74.95 (fiber optic which was installed last winter) Thats what I pay to rogers for a third of the price. I wonder if I should take them up on it. I noticed they raised my Internet rate this past bill which in my opinion breaks the deal I agreed to.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

My son is 9, and he liked it OK, but he hasn't learned how to let the story work on him yet.

What pisses me off the most: someone told him who Luke's father is. Dammit. I wanted him to see the swerve uninfluenced to get his reaction.

Amazing though: I have seen Star Wars more times than I can count (starting when I was 6 in the summer of 1977), yet it still pulls me in. And I still get mad at George's "improvements."


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I've got some mail from Bell that is offering 1.5GB speed for $74.95 (fiber optic which was installed last winter) Thats what I pay to rogers for a third of the price. I wonder if I should take them up on it. I noticed they raised my Internet rate this past bill which in my opinion breaks the deal I agreed to.


they ALL raise their rates whenever they feel like it ... because you have no physical document/ contract stating their rates and what was promised .

now if you do as one person did, 
tell 'em to send you the contract that you will sign and then you will switch ... but not before you sign. 
he crossed out any increases and specified that his rate set was for the 2 year period as promised , and initialed it.

signed the document, photocopied it and sent it in ... 
when they tried to increase it , he took them to small claims court and won .

they argued it was a standard contract and everyone was subject to the terms ,
the judge disagreed and said they could have refused if they didn't like his modified contract terms ... 
too bad if they didn't read it.

consumer = 1 Bell = 0.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Mark Brown said:


> Its the whole country and the whole network.
> 
> Oopsies
> 
> Somebody forgot to plug in the modem


Yeah! That or Putin's trying to download Ukraine... Bastard

either way, miraculously we have access to the guitarist's newspaper, affectionately called www.guitarscanada.com 😆


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Debit machines are down here due to this apparently.


Yes they are, had to pay cash for gas


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

2N1305 said:


> either way, miraculously we have access to the guitarist's newspaper, affectionately called www.guitarscanada.com 😆


The world can survive without Rogers, not without disgruntled guitar players that like to bicker about things


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Vally said:


> Yes they are, had to pay cash for gas


Who carries around thousands of $$$ in pocket change?


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Who carries around thousands of $$$ in pocket change?


Probably a few people on this forum who recently bought super expensive Martin acoustics and Gibson guitars


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 425700


I'm so tired of everyone presenting sodomy as a negative.

Some of us like it. I'm not gonna name names.....

#leaveitbehind


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

My porn channel is still working.


----------



## Eric Reesor (Jan 26, 2020)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 425661


OR


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Phone is down. Internet is Telus. My daughter used FB Messenger. So I can use my phone in that limited way as long as I am home


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm so tired of everyone presenting sodomy as a negative.
> 
> Some of us like it. I'm not gonna name names.....
> 
> #leaveitbehind


Don't be an arse.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

mhammer said:


> Now that he has seen Star Wars, when you have the chance, get him to watch Kurosawa's film "The HIdden Fortress". Our older son watched it, at my request, with his friend when he was about 8 or 9. If a B&W Japanese film, with subtitles, from the '50s, can hold the attention of a 9 year-old, you know it has something going for it.
> 
> From the wikipedia page for the film....
> "George Lucas has acknowledged the heavy influence of _The Hidden Fortress_ on _Star Wars_,[19] particularly in the technique of telling the story from the perspective of the film's lowliest characters, C-3PO and R2-D2.[20][21] Almost all of the major characters from _Star Wars_ have clear analogues in _The Hidden Fortress_, including C-3PO and R2-D2 being based on Tahei and Matashichi, Obi-Wan Kenobi on Rokurota Makabe, Princess Leia on Princess Yuki, and Darth Vader on Hyoe Tadokoro; the only notable major characters who were not drawn from Kurosawa's film are Luke Skywalker and Han Solo, whose character arcs were inspired by academic writer Joseph Campbell's book The Hero with a Thousand Faces, and Chewbacca, who was based on Lucas's own Alaskan Malamute dog, Indiana. Lucas's original plot outline for _Star Wars_ bore an even greater resemblance to the plot of _The Hidden Fortress_ (and notably lacked any characters resembling Luke or Han);[22] this draft would subsequently be reused as the basis for _The Phantom Menace_."


+1 The Hidden Fortress. It’s magnificent.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Likely a routing configuration error.
If it were deliberate by malicious actor(s), I would have expected typical denial of service type of activity rather than direct manipulation. Even the angry employee scenario should have some protocols in place to prevent this kind of impact.

This smells more like an equipment upgrade gone bad, and if they are using the equipment that I believe they are using, the timeline makes sense. I’ve heard of nightmare version roll-backs taking as much as 36 hours per switch.

If was just a typing error in the configuration, they’d be well on their way back up and running already.

You can watch it all fall to its knees here.The last link you see is a permanent link rather than a learned route.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

A couple of days ago bell had a point to point wireless offer of $35 off for 1 year, no install fees, no increases for 1 year. I went to sign up for it today, and it is $25 off, $60 install fee and may increase during the year. Thanks Rogers.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Gatineau, Quebec, here. I'm with Videotron and no internet or phone outage with them, but most stores' Interac isn't working, My bank was able to cash a cheque I wrote myself from a credit union, though.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

My internet is back, so I guess they’re slowly getting their shit together. I wonder if my position in the centre of the Canadian Universe helped expedite the process


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> My internet is back, so I guess they’re slowly getting their shit together. I wonder if my position in the centre of the Canadian Universe helped expedite the process


Well I am as far left of you as one can possibly get and not be standing in the Ocean and I can confirm that as of right now, they DO care more about you than my wife. 

I understand. Me too 

... again Ashley, if you ever read any of this, for the second time I am sorry.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Well I am as far left of you as one can possibly get and not be standing in the Ocean and I can confirm that as of right now, they DO care more about you than my wife.
> 
> I understand. Me too
> 
> ... again Ashley, if you ever read any of this, for the second time I am sorry.


Having internet access so my 9-year-old stopped asking when it would come back is a high priority.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

jdto said:


> Having internet access so my 9-year-old stopped asking when it would come back is a high priority.


Every time our power goes out for a long period of time, which is frequently, I have to explain to the kids that the reason we don't have the internet any more even though we still have lights on is that we are assholes and drained the emergency backups at the Shaw hub in the area while watching netflix in a power outage. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

We got ours back a little while ago, though it isn't great.

Still, the rush of endorphins was quite lovely.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Very strange for me. Work phone is Bell but I had no cell service or data all day. Data on the cell just started working now. Other cell is kodoo, no data or phone but I can text. Kids cells are Telus, very slow data but they have some. All I can figure is where I'm located the other providers are using a Roger's tower??

Internet is Primus, which uses Roger's cable so no internet. We switched from Bell 2 weeks ago!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jdto said:


> My internet is back, so I guess they’re slowly getting their shit together. I wonder if my position in the centre of the Canadian Universe helped expedite the process


Mobile is back here. Still no internet.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Internet is back in some parts of Ottawa, but I still have no Ignite TV or home phone. Family room TV decided to go belly up at the same time, oh and Rogers bill just came in the email when the service was restored


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Like the stress tests they subject 'the economy' to, this is also a test. These are repeated reminders (like lockdowns and mandates) of who is exactly is in control of your life. And when you see the space ships land nearby and are beckoned to come forward and board, make sure you bring your own peanuts and beer with you. Complimentary snacks will not be offered au gratis....and no, they won't take debit.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

HighNoon said:


> Like the stress tests they subject 'the economy' to, this is also a test. These are repeated reminders (like lockdowns and mandates) of who is exactly is in control of your life. And when you see the space ships land nearby and are beckoned to come forward and board, make sure you bring your own peanuts and beer with you. Complimentary snacks will not be offered au gratis....and no, they won't take debit.


Klatuu barada nikto.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Sneaky said:


> Klatuu barada nikto.


If anything should happen to me you must go to Gort


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

even though I never use cash anymore, I always keep some in my wallet. I had started to question myself lately as to why I needed it at all. 
Today was an education for me. Think I'll starting keeping a little bit more cash laying around.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I found $500 in the drawer that I forgot about.

And since I had nothing to do because no Internet I made this pedal board.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The frustration of finally seeing bars around 5:30pm (fido) but not getting anything until around 11:30. Definitely screwing up my weekend plans.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Local rumour yesterday was that there was only one bank machine still working. By the time my son-in-law got to it, it had run out of cash. No riots in the street...yet.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Internet seems to be back here this morning, but very laggy. It needed a modem and router reboot as well. 

Re the cash discussion, I've always kept some around hidden in my place for emergencies, as well as having some in an extra wallet in the trunk of car if I'm road tripping.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Scratch that, internet is "up" but is basically useless. Phone data seems to be working ok.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Roger's came out with their newest plan for users in case of outage again. It includes the phone, and air time is free. No contracts.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fortunate to not have a maxed credit card that I could use yesterday. 

Wonder when service will be fully restored…


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Budda said:


> Wonder when service will be fully restored…


Since there are now calls for a gov't investigation, my guess would be never?  








Critics call for Parliament, CRTC to immediately investigate Rogers outage


Rogers cell and internet service has been down since Friday morning




nationalpost.com


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sure would be cool if we didnt have a telecom monopoly lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> Very strange for me. Work phone is Bell but I had no cell service or data all day. Data on the cell just started working now. Other cell is kodoo, no data or phone but I can text. Kids cells are Telus, very slow data but they have some. All I can figure is where I'm located the other providers are using a Roger's tower??
> 
> Internet is Primus, which uses Roger's cable so no internet. We switched from Bell 2 weeks ago!


I found that what happens is when Rogers goes down, the other networks get flooded which in turn causes another shortage due to capacity rather than function.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Fortunate to not have a maxed credit card that I could use yesterday.
> 
> Wonder when service will be fully restored…


It's strange here, every store


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Internet and phone seem functional here now. The internet was running slow when it came back up this morning, but I'm not seeing issues now.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

player99 said:


> My porn channel is still working.


That’s only because you’ve cached the entirety of pornhub on your mainframe in the basement.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Okay Player said:


> I found that what happens is when Rogers goes down, the other networks get flooded which in turn causes another shortage due to capacity rather than function.


I can take an educated guess at what happened based on the little information out there so far. It looks like Rogers’ core routers started taking down the established routes to other ISPs, likely a corruption of their internal route tables after a software upgrade (more later). Then the ripple effect happens as every other router now sees routes to/from/through Rogers’ network are no longer available and has to start recalculating their own, analogous to an airport suddenly shutting down and now every flight has to be rerouted and the extra strain on available routes slows things down.

Why and how, I have my theories but this is most likely a software upgrade issues. A patch or upgrade was rolled out with a bug in it. But how could a bug that could take down a network happen? Telecom operators and equipment suppliers take upgrades very seriously for just this reason, this outages will cost millions and maybe a few jobs. Software often spends months in labs before being released to telecoms, and months again before they put them into live networks, except in rare emergency cases. These systems are insanely complex and testing cannot cover 100% of scenarios before releasing it. Some issues are so deep that it really does take a perfect storm to trigger them, in some cases it may have been a one-off seen during development but never reproduced and at some point declared as no longer an issue because of the time-cost-quality trade offs and the press to release software to Rogers.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If I could still buy an old school landline as a failsafe backup I would. As it is we likely need to move one of our cell phones to a different provider, as a minimum.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> If I could still buy an old school landline as a failsafe backup I would. As it is we likely need to move one of our cell phones to a new provider, as a minimum.


I bought one at factorydirect last week for $8. It has a bunch of "modern" features and a little LCD screen for them, but I have no interest in them, or the batteries they might require. I just wanted something with a curly cord that didn't have an intermittent connection, and it works just fine on that front.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I was supposed to be working remotely yesterday but wasn't able to because of the outage. From the team of 6 that I lead only 2 were able to work.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

davetcan said:


> If I could still buy an old school landline as a failsafe backup I would. As it is we likely need to move one of our cell phones to a different provider, as a minimum.


Bell keeps offering to switch our landline to optical. I keep saying "no, thanks."


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

No electricity needed, no gadgets, no apps, no need for a cell tower...........


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Bell keeps offering to switch our landline to optical. I keep saying "no, thanks."


That’s overkill for a voice connection.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

If Bell is smart, they will start offering up a promotion for fast, *reliable* Internet service.

We were planning to look into things anyway, just to get a discount, but this could accelerate things.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I bought one at factorydirect last week for $8. It has a bunch of "modern" features and a little LCD screen for them, but I have no interest in them, or the batteries they might require. I just wanted something with a curly cord that didn't have an intermittent connection, and it works just fine on that front.


So it's not VoIP?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

still old school landline here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Unless you live in rural India, all calls are VOIP, regardless of how analog your set is in your house. Having an old school land line only helps you get to the telco central office, which will digitize your call and put it out over a data network. The days of old school phones saving your bacon have been gone for a long time.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

BlueRocker said:


> Unless you live in rural India, all calls are VOIP, regardless of how analog your set is in your house. Having an old school land line only helps you get to the telco central office, which will digitize your call and put it out over a data network. The days of old school phones saving your bacon have been gone for a long time.


Yep!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

BlueRocker said:


> Unless you live in rural India, all calls are VOIP, regardless of how analog your set is in your house. Having an old school land line only helps you get to the telco central office, which will digitize your call and put it out over a data network. The days of old school phones saving your bacon have been gone for a long time.


I wouldn't dispute the notion that telephone data is digitally encoded and decoded along the way, but "digitized" and VOIP are not the same thing. Indeed, the very basis for vocoders, nearly a century ago, was an attempt to reduce the bandwidth needed for analog phone transmission, long before even the idea of digital existed. If one digitally encodes analog audio data, it can be sent tremendous distances over fibre optic cables or other media, without requiring an internet connection.

So, old school landlines may very well be connected to other landlines with encoding and decoding along the way, but that doesn't necessarily require any connection to the internet.

VOIP, on the other hand, as much as it can sometimes* look* like a landline, is subject to all the risks of cellphones. It's the "I" in VOIP that is the critial aspect. At my last job, we switched over to VOIP for our deskphones. If "the system" went down, we were screwed. Not only did your office desktop stop functioning (because of course, nothing is on your own machine; it's on "the server"), but unless you had a cellphone, you couldn't phone out.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

mhammer said:


> I wouldn't dispute the notion that telephone data is digitally encoded and decoded along the way, but "digitized" and VOIP are not the same thing. Indeed, the very basis for vocoders, nearly a century ago, was an attempt to reduce the bandwidth needed for analog phone transmission, long before even the idea of digital existed. If one digitally encodes analog audio data, it can be sent tremendous distances over fibre optic cables or other media, without requiring an internet connection.
> 
> So, old school landlines may very well be connected to other landlines with encoding and decoding along the way, but that doesn't necessarily require any connection to the internet.
> 
> VOIP, on the other hand, as much as it can sometimes* look* like a landline, is subject to all the risks of cellphones. It's the "I" in VOIP that is the critial aspect. At my last job, we switched over to VOIP for our deskphones. If "the system" went down, we were screwed. Not only did your office desktop stop functioning (because of course, nothing is on your own machine; it's on "the server"), but unless you had a cellphone, you couldn't phone out.


My point, which you appear to have missed, is that there is "technology stuff" involved now in every call, not a battery and copper wire like Alexander Graham Bell used. Be it over a private carrier network's dedicated fiber or an internet backbone, it's the same principle. I didn't think anyone really wanted a lecture about how modern phone systems work, hence my use of the vague and generic "digitized" which most folks can digest.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Dude…lighten up.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I think you'll see the government mandate something that if there's a major outage with a carrier that essential services (i.e. 911) will be able to switch to the other major telecom to avoid any loss of service. There's going to be money to be made to program, test, implement that. You don't want to switch everyone over though because that will just bring everything to a halt.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Been up about 5 minutes. So far so good. Now to contact Bell before it goes down again 😕


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm not sure they're out of the woods yet. I just had to reset the modem for the second time today after both internet and TV were acting up. Seems OK after the reset but time will tell. I'm on Ignite btw. Rogers Speedtest was telling me I was getting great speed but the reality was that web pages were really slow to load and the TV was constantly losing audio signal and some channels just wouldn't load at all.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

i detest internet TV. Cable was faster, had better picture quality, no lag and was a hell of a lot more reliable.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I stated earlier yesterday Bell raised their prices, added a $60 install fee and removed the 1 year no price increase, meaning they will guaranteed increase the price.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> i detest internet TV. Cable was faster, had better picture quality, no lag and was a hell of a lot more reliable.


I agree, there are some benefits but my HD boxes were a damn site more reliable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

davetcan said:


> I'm not sure they're out of the woods yet. I just had to reset the modem for the second time today after both internet and TV were acting up. Seems OK after the reset but time will tell. I'm on Ignite btw. Rogers Speedtest was telling me I was getting great speed but the reality was that web pages were really slow to load and the TV was constantly losing audio signal and some channels just wouldn't load at all.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I'm not sure they're out of the woods yet. I just had to reset the modem for the second time today after both internet and TV were acting up. Seems OK after the reset but time will tell. I'm on Ignite btw. Rogers Speedtest was telling me I was getting great speed but the reality was that web pages were really slow to load and the TV was constantly losing audio signal and some channels just wouldn't load at all.


Same. It’ll work itself out. Rogers cell phone is still acting funny for phone calls, but data is OK. I am struggling with HDMI issues between the Ignite TV box and the temp TV since the old one looks to have suffered a fatal LED strip failure coincidentally.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> Same. It’ll work itself out. Rogers cell phone is still acting funny for phone calls, but data is OK. I am struggling with HDMI issues between the Ignite TV box and the temp TV since the old one looks to have suffered a fatal LED strip failure coincidentally.


I'll be royally pissed if I miss the Wimbledon final tomorrow morning.! (first world problems)


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> I'll be royally pissed if I miss the Wimbledon final tomorrow morning.! (first world problems)


fortunately for me I will be streaming the Austrian Grand Prix on F1TV instead of TSN’s commercials heavy broadcast. Ignite TV seems to have already improved to slow channel changes and the audio glitches have stopped so there is hope for tomorrow.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

ZeroGravity said:


> I can take an educated guess at what happened based on the little information out there so far. It looks like Rogers’ core routers started taking down the established routes to other ISPs, likely a corruption of their internal route tables after a software upgrade (more later). Then the ripple effect happens as every other router now sees routes to/from/through Rogers’ network are no longer available and has to start recalculating their own, analogous to an airport suddenly shutting down and now every flight has to be rerouted and the extra strain on available routes slows things down.
> 
> Why and how, I have my theories but this is most likely a software upgrade issues. A patch or upgrade was rolled out with a bug in it. But how could a bug that could take down a network happen? Telecom operators and equipment suppliers take upgrades very seriously for just this reason, this outages will cost millions and maybe a few jobs. Software often spends months in labs before being released to telecoms, and months again before they put them into live networks, except in rare emergency cases. These systems are insanely complex and testing cannot cover 100% of scenarios before releasing it. Some issues are so deep that it really does take a perfect storm to trigger them, in some cases it may have been a one-off seen during development but never reproduced and at some point declared as no longer an issue because of the time-cost-quality trade offs and the press to release software to Rogers.


Couldn't tell you the first thing about the technical aspect, but yesterday morning I left a house with no internet. Went to an industrial area with Bell internet and all the non-Rogers phones worked fine for the day. As soon as I went back to the residential area my mobile internet went into the crapper.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> i detest internet TV. Cable was faster, had better picture quality, no lag and was a hell of a lot more reliable.


I hate TV so the internet is fine, I watch zero TV a week. My Bride however watches, Blue Jays, singing dancing, Chicago ERP shows, Curling, figure skating, climbing competions,and several other shows.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Well, I live in Oshawa and we were apparently the last place Rogers decided to fix as of several hours ago. 

Home internet is back, I can't speak about mobile because thankfully (like really freaking thankfully not just because of this outage) I've always been on the Bell network (Virgin Mobile)

Thankfully last night (Friday night) I was able to (and first time I've ever done this and wow it was easy and just worked like a charm) hooked my phone up to my home theatre PC via usb, turned on tethering and used my mobile data as internet and was able to watch YouTube stuff on my big screen TV. I have 10GB and really only use about 1GB a month because I'm always put onto wifi at home or work, so plenty of gigs to waste and used up about 1200Mb of data, totally fine and was prepared to use more tonight.

Anyway, so around 6:30 my father texts me "it's back!"

And yeah, it is.......sort of. YouTube works fine, this website works fine.......

Pretty much every other website won't load up and then I get an error. 

I'm just gonna wait it out, maybe it's something on the router end. But I've tried a ton of stuff trying to figure this out. Tried different browsers, reset Winsock (I don't even know what that is but it was recommended)

Man Rogers sucks, just gonna say it. They really freakin' do. They'll probably give everyone like a $10 credit towards their next bill, then raise their prices $20 the next month.

Anyway, they've done some real damage to themselves because pretty much everyone is talking about switching entirely or not "having all their eggs in one basket"

CRTC needs to get Rogers hands away from their wallets.

Ahhh shit, I'll figure this out another day. Don't want to spend my night


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I don’t answer the phone.
I don’t pick up the mail.
The paper they throw. 
At the end of the lane. 
Says an east wind ya know.
Will always bring rain.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

I watch TV but I either do it over the air with an HD anntenae or use the internet to get it for free.

I always wanted to be a pirate growing up, and as time goes on I feel less and less guilty about it.

Yet I live with my parents and I'm mid aged, and my dad pays Rogers nearly $400 a month for all his services, but coming up on 80 years old and him and my mother both with health problems not being able to even make a phone call for over 48 hours, he's switching back to a landline at the very least, and is also pretty interested in Bell's fibe network with 1000Mbps up and down.....


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

BlueRocker said:


> Unless you live in rural India, all calls are VOIP, regardless of how analog your set is in your house. Having an old school land line only helps you get to the telco central office, which will digitize your call and put it out over a data network. The days of old school phones saving your bacon have been gone for a long time.


Well, I can sort of dispute this maybe? I have no idea what I'm talking about btw, but my household is all Rogers (accept me on my mobile phone which is on the Bell network)

And the only thing that worked the entire outage, without flaw, was cable TV and that's because my father was reluctant to move to the new wtf it's called Ignite?

He won't ever be going "internet" cable after this crap. (or should it be internet "cable", not sure?)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Putin determines cyber attack against Canada not necessary since Rogers is far more effective


MOSCOW - Russian President Vladimir Putin has determined that allowing the existence of Rogers Telecommunications as a major provider in Canada is much better than launching a cyber attack against the country.




thebeaverton.com





MOSCOW – _Russian President Vladimir Putin has determined that allowing the existence of Rogers Telecommunications as a major provider in Canada is much better than launching a cyber attack against the country.

“Why hack into the country’s power grids when this company can do a much better job at paralyzing the economy?” asked the Russian dictator to his advisors.

Putin expressed his admiration of the NATO country’s ability to concentrate tremendous power in unaccountable corporate oligarchies whose incompetence is far more efficient at disabling critical infrastructure than cruise missile strikes hitting major telecommunication sites.

“Call off the attack, and purchase some more stock in Rogers,” Putin added.

Meanwhile the federal government promised to hold Rogers to account by allowing it to buy Shaw._


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not to worry, Rogers is going to magnanimously give everyone a full day credit. So far things are working this am, I'll be bouncing back and forth between Wimbledon and F1, I hope.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Not to worry, Rogers is going to magnanimously credit everyone with a 1 full day credit. So far things are working this am, I'll be bouncing back and forth between Wimbledon and F1, I hope.


25 minutes to lights out at the Red Bull Ring and no glitches with the stream of far. My wife’s (corporate) Rogers cell still doesn’t connect for outgoing calls.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I hate TV so the internet is fine, I watch zero TV a week. My Bride however watches, Blue Jays, singing dancing, Chicago ERP shows, Curling, figure skating, climbing competions,and several other shows.


Sounds like our family. I’ll turn on the little TV in the kitchen when cooking but that’s about it. I’ll occassionally binge watch something on NetFlix or Prime but likely average about 30 minutes of some kind of TV a week. That’s why it pisses me off when it doesn’t work. I demand so little of it lol.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

ZeroGravity said:


> 25 minutes to lights out at the Red Bull Ring and no glitches with the stream of far. My wife’s (corporate) Rogers cell still doesn’t connect for outgoing calls.


TV has just started freezing again, this is day 3 of crap or no service. it also takes quite a while for some web pages to load, despite Rogers Speed Test telling I have over 400 Mbps of download speed.

What a joke.

TV has stabilized again while I was typing this.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Canada Post: "We have the worst service in the whole country."

Rogers: "Hold my beer."


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

BMW-KTM said:


> Canada Post: "We have the worst service in the whole country."
> 
> Rogers: "Hold my beer."


Pearson Airport: "Ahem!"


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm surprised how little this outage affected me, even though I have Fido service for my phone (paid by my work). While I obviously do use the Internet, I just don't rely on it much - there's a big difference.

Something tells me that when the next large solar flare, EMP pulse, incompetent software upgrade or the Kessler syndrome happens, I'll just shrug my shoulders and go on with whatever I'm doing.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

I am not at all surprised with this that it happened. Not the first time with them either. Absolutely pitiful customer service. Had an issue years back when I tried to get a new phone from them. Will never, ever buy a service from these clowns. 

I recently retired and the company I worked for was kind enough to allow me to port my number which was on the Rogers to the provider of my choice.

Well, you would think that this was easy, right? I had an interaction ID and letter included with that. 

5 hours on the phone with Rogers last Monday and I was done with them. Could not get anywhere. I was very, very patient and tried. They bounced me around like a single fish in a seal pond! Ridiculous. 

I ended up just getting a new number with my provider and moved on. Easy, peazey and done.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

FatStrat2 said:


> I'm surprised how little this outage affected me, even though I have Fido service for my phone (paid by my work). While I obviously do use the Internet, I just don't rely on it much - there's a big difference.
> 
> Something tells me that when the next large solar flare, EMP pulse, incompetent software upgrade or the Kessler syndrome happens, I'll just shrug my shoulders and go on with whatever I'm doing.


I wasn't impacted either... this time. My internet was up as were my streaming services (I don't have cable). I went shopping and debit was down but I always use a credit card so no impact there. 

It'll happen again, and not just with Rogers but Bell as well.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> I'll just shrug my shoulders and go on with whatever I'm doing.


Might be a challenge when the planet destroying meteorite hits. Best of luck to you though!


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ I'm developing an inter-dimensional transport device for that, I'll call you when the time's right. You're on my 'protected list'.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ I'm developing an inter-dimensional transport device for that, I'll call you when the time's right. You're on my 'protected list'.


Dunno, I hear the other dimensions are worse than this one. Have any recommendations?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

All I can say now is that I am glad it isn’t my company’s gear that did it and there are going to be some very uncomfortable meetings this week at Cisco/Juniper/Huawei or whoever is Rogers’ core router supplier. Every executive buzzword will be used in full force.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Our Rodgers internet says it's online... as in they think it's working. But it isn't. 

As I said, we literally switched from Explore-Net to Rogers Ignite like two weeks ago. Explore-Net gave us two free months to see if we like it. 

THATS WHAT WE'RE USING!!!!!!!!! We flipped it all back to Explore-Net. Otherwise we'd still be out.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

laristotle said:


>


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We had to kick it old school on Friday. I hadn't seen some Toronto friends in a very long time. We picked this Friday for the reunion. We made plans to meet at the pub around 7. With no way to verify, we all just went with the tentative plans we made the week prior, and showed up. It really made us realize we have become dependent on over-communicating. 

Go back into the late 90's and before. A phone call, or email to say: "OK, so everyone agrees we meet at the Edmond Burke at 7:00 on Friday?". And on Friday, we all meet. Done. Now, we make those same plans, then the morning of "we still on for tonight?"
Then, "OK, we're leaving Joe's, should be there in 10min"
"Hey, we're here, where are you?"
"We've grabbed a table on the back patio". 

We didn't have access to that, and guess what?? We all met up!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was still having signal drop outs last night, so far so good this morning. It was good yesterday morning too but got worse as the day progressed, possibly due to volume of traffic on the network?

I see that Rogers is now saying we'll all get 2 days credit, wow.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I was still having signal drop outs last night, so far so good this morning. It was good yesterday morning too but got worse as the day progressed, possibly due to volume of traffic on the network?
> 
> I see that Rogers is now saying we'll all get 2 days credit, wow.



Pffft

2 days credit? I missed four meetings, three of which were with major automakers. That's a lot more damage than two days credit.


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

my wife got me on the internet just now through her cellphone, our Rogers has been down since 4am. Friday and is still not working, the outage was quite a revelation : I made me wonder A) how did I manage the first 40 years of my life before I had the Internet and Cable Television ? B) how dependent we have become on the Internet/ Interact/Debit bullshit and C) what a lazy POS I have become over the last few years between internet surfing and Rogers Ignite/YouTube. I now know why my guitar playing never improves, because I never play the thing anymore, always on the Internet searching for the next greatest thing. On a positive note, since I don't have the option of wasting away the entire day/night in front of a screen anymore, since Friday I have worked non-stop doing chores that have been on my "to-do" list for years and it feels great


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I might just go and get myself crucified here but


Fred Gifford said:


> my wife got me on the internet just now through her cellphone, our Rogers has been down since 4am. Friday and is still not working, the outage was quite a revelation : I made me wonder A) how did I manage the first 40 years of my life before I had the Internet and Cable Television ? B) how dependent we have become on the Internet/ Interact/Debit bullshit and C) what a lazy POS I have become over the last few years between internet surfing and Rogers Ignite/YouTube. I now know why my guitar playing never improves, because I never play the thing anymore, always on the Internet searching for the next greatest thing. On a positive note, since I don't have the option of wasting away the entire day/night in front of a screen anymore, since Friday I have worked non-stop doing chores that have been on my "to-do" list for years and it feels great


Amen to that.

I am a product of the digital generation. I am not a shining example of greatness


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> We had to kick it old school on Friday. I hadn't seen some Toronto friends in a very long time. We picked this Friday for the reunion. We made plans to meet at the pub around 7. With no way to verify, we all just went with the tentative plans we made the week prior, and showed up. It really made us realize we have become dependent on over-communicating.
> 
> Go back into the late 90's and before. A phone call, or email to say: "OK, so everyone agrees we meet at the Edmond Burke at 7:00 on Friday?". And on Friday, we all meet. Done. Now, we make those same plans, then the morning of "we still on for tonight?"
> Then, "OK, we're leaving Joe's, should be there in 10min"
> ...


Exactly!! we also used to buy bus tickets or flights by calling a travel agent, and you got your tickets that day when you showed up with a driver's license. When you arrived, your friends were waiting. We just trusted that that was all that was needed, and it usually worked. 

I did have a mixup once. The girl friend was to pick me up at the airport at 0930 arriving on flight 1750, except it was flight 0930 arriving at 1750! I called the airport that morning, they paged her and passed on the message... and I never made that mistake again.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Looking at Roger's stock price now. Last Thur EOD it was $62.23. Now it's $59.30 after nearly a full day of trading. Hardly a blip. I would have expected a bigger decline today, but when there's very limited alternative options the major investment holders know to hold on.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Just wait a bit. I wouldn't invest in Rogers now.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I just started getting signal dropouts again!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Dru Edwards said:


> Looking at Roger's stock price now. Last Thur EOD it was $62.23. Now it's $59.30 after nearly a full day of trading. Hardly a blip. I would have expected a bigger decline today, but when there's very limited alternative options the major investment holders know to hold on.


_Motley Fool says:

Rogers has been in a slump alongside the broader Canadian stock market of late, slipping by more than 24% off its all-time highs on a macro weakness and a number of other uncertainties. On the weekend, Rogers suffered one of its worst outages in years, thanks to a failed network update.

Indeed, customers were more than frustrated, especially corporate clients who lost considerable business as a result of downed debit card terminals. Though the outage has since been solved for most customers, with credits likely on the way, the bad taste left in the mouths of customers will not be forgotten anytime soon.

When it comes to the Canadian telecoms, it’s all about network quality. Canadians pay top dollar for telecom services, and the differentiating factor is reliability. Indeed, the weekend outage will set Rogers back and likely cause considerable pressure on RCI.B stock on Monday at the open.

My takeaway? Any outage-induced dip is a buying opportunity for long-term thinkers. Yes, Rogers messed up with a lack of sufficient fail-safes. However, I think Rogers will learn from the fiasco and make it right for customers. The stock trades at 19.6 times trailing earnings, with a 3.25% yield. One has to think that the discount will only widen on Monday, as investors throw in the towel over the outage._


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Rollin Hand said:


> Amazing though: I have seen Star Wars more times than I can count (starting when I was 6 in the summer of 1977), yet it still pulls me in. And I still get mad at George's "improvements."


Anyone who hates the "improvements", and everyone should, needs to check out the "Despecialized" edition. It's a fan effort to restore the film to what was seen in theatres.

Give it a google.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Noodles said:


> Anyone who hates the "improvements", and everyone should, needs to check out the "Despecialized" edition. It's a fan effort to restore the film to what was seen in theatres.
> 
> Give it a google.


There was rumour that Disney was working on a 4K transfer with none of George's tweaks. It was shot down by Kathleen Kennedy, and I got the feeling from her response that George wrote it into the sale of Lucasfilm.

I maintain that Marcia Lucas was the unsung hero of those movies. She was an editor, and, as George's then wife, could say to him "you know, that scene needs some tightening up..." There was a lot on the prequel trilogy that needed tightening. As I said after seeing "The Phantom Menace", "that was George Lucas' imagination completely unfettered. Someone should have fettered it."


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

well, thanks to my wife's cellphone provider I have been able to mindlessly surf the Internet these past few hours, happy as can be ...was going to do a string change but as soon as a chance to connect was possible that idea quickly went out the window. The internet is the ultimate distraction and time waster, Candy Crush and all .. nothing but fun. Could phone Rogers again but I know there is no point to that, after a lengthy wait time and multiple apologies the agent will go through the reboot the modem scenario (again), fail, and issue me another 24 hr "Ticket" ... useless. I imagine service will be restored eventually.
What was unexpected was the sense of "Loss" and "apathy" that started around 5:00 AM Friday morning ... what do we do now ???? it reminded me of the 3 day ? power failure in August of 2001, except back then you could go to Metro and buy food off the shelves. Now things are a little different, no Internet .. no Starbucks, food, gasoline etc. for you !! oh, and don't even think of the ATM, they are down too. Big wake up call, I'm certainly not a survivalist but the Hank Junior song "A Country Boy Will Survive" sure comes to mind. As for the "cashless" society a one gram plastic square will not be much good in a time of no Power Grid/Telecommunications ... good luck with that .. myself included, the average survival instinct of a Toronto male is the ability to swipe the Debit card for your morning latte' ... I have a new found respect for these few fearless people who can survive off the grid .. food for thought


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Fred Gifford said:


> well, thanks to my wife's cellphone provider I have been able to mindlessly surf the Internet these past few hours, happy as can be ...was going to do a string change but as soon as a chance to connect was possible that idea quickly went out the window. The internet is the ultimate distraction and time waster, Candy Crush and all .. nothing but fun. Could phone Rogers again but I know there is no point to that, after a lengthy wait time and multiple apologies the agent will go through the reboot the modem scenario (again), fail, and issue me another 24 hr "Ticket" ... useless. I imagine service will be restored eventually.
> What was unexpected was the sense of "Loss" and "apathy" that started around 5:00 AM Friday morning ... what do we do now ???? it reminded me of the 3 day ? power failure in August of 2001, except back then you could go to Metro and buy food off the shelves. Now things are a little different, no Internet .. no Starbucks, food, gasoline etc. for you !! oh, and don't even think of the ATM, they are down too. Big wake up call, I'm certainly not a survivalist but the Hank Junior song "A Country Boy Will Survive" sure comes to mind. As for the "cashless" society a one gram plastic square will not be much good in a time of no Power Grid/Telecommunications ... good luck with that .. myself included, the average survival instinct of a Toronto male is the ability to swipe the Debit card for your morning latte' ... I have a new found respect for these few fearless people who can survive off the grid .. food for thought


Brother, welcome to the dark side.

I keep no less than 60 days worth of dry goods, a couple thousand bones and 40 gallons of fuel on the old property at all times. We won't last forever but we will last long enough to figure out which neighbours are weak


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

My Rogers Ignite TV and home phone are both down (again). I'm pissed with these idiots. The system came back up on Saturday but with major freezing of audio and video, what a pain in the a$$.

TD


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thornton Davis said:


> My Rogers Ignite TV and home phone are both down (again). I'm pissed with these idiots. The system came back up on Saturday but with major freezing of audio and video, what a pain in the a$$.
> 
> TD


I'm without TV again. That's 4 days, pathetic!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Rogers don't care. What can you do to someone who has almost all the marbles and are about to get more (Shaw)? Mess with them and they'll make life really miserable because most folks don't have much choice. Sure, there may be some other companies (very few), but they still rely on Roger's infrastructure somewhere along the line.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

We're getting fairly reliable cell service now, but our TV is still out, and we are still flipped over to ExploreNet for internet. We had a serious discussion last night about staying with Rogers or going back to ExN. 
ExN is not super-duper great, but it certainly worked. We went with that when it was the only option. Rogers came down our rural road and we moved to be able to bundle some services. It has literally been less than a month. We may tell Rogers to stuff their internet/TV after this. We are fine watching TV via the antenna, and like I said, ExN is working fine.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Internet seems ok at the moment. TV (Ignite) has been glitchy and locks up. Frankly after a couple of days of almost ZERO communication, (only) the TV not working seems like an improvement.

But, in my opinion the offset has to be more than a day or two of credit.

Many of us will now (hindsight) be considering risk management and diversification as a countermeasure.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Those of us who aren't tied to Rogers in any way are pretty happy right now. The only issue I had last Friday was Tim Hortons would only accept cash so I had to cross the road to Wendy's who now serves breakfast, to get my coffee. I did miss my Apple Fritter though.😥


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

All our services are back. Now I can surf Amazon Prime days to spend that $2.35 rebate coming my way sometime in 2023


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> We're getting fairly reliable cell service now, but our TV is still out, and we are still flipped over to ExploreNet for internet. We had a serious discussion last night about staying with Rogers or going back to ExN.
> ExN is not super-duper great, but it certainly worked. We went with that when it was the only option. Rogers came down our rural road and we moved to be able to bundle some services. It has literally been less than a month. We may tell Rogers to stuff their internet/TV after this. We are fine watching TV via the antenna, and like I said, ExN is working fine.


When I had Rogers Ignite service in Ottawa it was extremely flaky. If ExploreNet is more reliable I'd stick with that. It's satellite based isn't it? Not subject to line cuts and weather tearing our infrastructure.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Guitar101 said:


> Those of us who aren't tied to Rogers in any way are pretty happy right now. The only issue I had last Friday was Tim Hortons would only accept cash so I had to cross the road to Wendy's who now serves breakfast, to get my coffee. I did miss my Apple Fritter though.😥


We're glad we were on Cogeco. No bumps at all.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> When I had Rogers Ignite service in Ottawa it was extremely flaky. If ExploreNet is more reliable I'd stick with that. It's satellite based isn't it? Not subject to line cuts and weather tearing our infrastructure.


We had ExploeNet which is technically satellite, but they were becoming increasingly more expensive, and slower. We moved to Silo-Net which is line-of-sight literally mounted on the regions farm silos. That was pretty great for about a year. Then ExploreNet bought them! 

They have too many folks, and not enough satellites. Our service is good, but it slows... slows... slows... "Hey, our internet sucks!". Oh, OK. Then they "boost" it. Works great, then slows...slows...slows... "Hey, our internet sucks!" Oh, OK.. repeat. That's why another reason we switched. 

But, if the majority of our neighbors move to/stay with Ignite, that will free up the room on ExN. It's a thought.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

SWLABR said:


> We had ExploeNet which is technically satellite, but they were becoming increasingly more expensive, and slower. We moved to Silo-Net which is line-of-sight literally mounted on the regions farm silos. That was pretty great for about a year. Then ExploreNet bought them!
> 
> They have too many folks, and not enough satellites. Our service is good, but it slows... slows... slows... "Hey, our internet sucks!". Oh, OK. Then they "boost" it. Works great, then slows...slows...slows... "Hey, our internet sucks!" Oh, OK.. repeat. That's why another reason we switched.
> 
> But, if the majority of our neighbors move to/stay with Ignite, that will free up the room on ExN. It's a thought.


Silo-Net is only one letter away from Slo-Net.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

^^^Ha, ha... yes. But they were better.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I got paid for Friday even if I wasn't able to log on. I'm pleased.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Jesse Kline: Jagmeet Singh's phony plea for competition after Rogers outage


'It’s an example of what goes wrong when one company has far too much power,' said the man who has never met a government monopoly he didn’t like




nationalpost.com





_Just last week, the Liberals announced $750,000 to bring broadband to a mere 357 homes in Campbellville, Ont. And that is one of the cheaper ones: connecting fewer than 400 households in Yellowhead County, Alta., will cost taxpayers over $4.5 million. Meanwhile, Elon Musk’s Starlink service, which is geared toward rural customers, is expected to be widely available in this country at the beginning of next year — at no cost to the public purse. _


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> Jesse Kline: Jagmeet Singh's phony plea for competition after Rogers outage
> 
> 
> 'It’s an example of what goes wrong when one company has far too much power,' said the man who has never met a government monopoly he didn’t like
> ...


Sweet Jeebuz. How is this related to Rogers? How is an opinion piece news? 

No wonder you get banned.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Noodles said:


> How is this related to Rogers? How is an opinion piece news?


When it's quoting a leader of a political party talking about Rogers?


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

laristotle said:


> When it's quoting a leader of a political party talking about Rogers?


Exactly. It's all about quoting, and then opining, on a political leader. It's an opinion and overtly political.

No wonder you get banned.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

My buddy Larry banned? Say it ain't so!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If you click your heels together and repeat to yourself…no wonder you get banned, no wonder you get banned, no wonder you get banned…

does he actually get banned?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> If you click your heels together and repeat to yourself…no wonder you get banned, no wonder you get banned, no wonder you get banned…
> 
> does he actually get banned?


....I'll try it. Not because I dont love @laristotle but because I cannot help but wonder. He is a bass player though, so it might just work!

Let me know what happens!


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> If you click your heels together and repeat to yourself…no wonder you get banned, no wonder you get banned, no wonder you get banned…
> 
> does he actually get banned?


Lol. I've only written it twice.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Beetlejuice…


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> Beetlejuice…


Don't be doing that now.
That really is dangerous.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Milkman said:


> But, in my opinion the offset has to be more than a day or two of credit.


Bumped up to 5 days now, apparently.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/rogers-compensation-outage-1.6518545


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Noodles said:


> Lol. I've only written it twice.


Holding onto the third one… 

for just

the right

moment…


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

polyslax said:


> Bumped up to 5 days now, apparently.
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/business/rogers-compensation-outage-1.6518545


They're going to have a three day outage soon, they're just paying in advance.


----------



## Mosritemike (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone else waiting to switch providers once the rebate has come through? I imagine the call centre for Bell is firing on all cylinders right now


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

1SweetRide said:


> My buddy Larry banned? Say it ain't so!


Still here, for now. I'll have to wait till that post gets reported, I guess.
I offer apoligies to any/all that were offended to anything that's out there in the real world.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> Still here, for now. I'll have to wait till that post gets reported, I guess.
> I offer apoligies to any/all that were offended to anything that's out there in the real world.


I am offended you are apologizing.
Oh goodness, now what do we do


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Mosritemike said:


> Anyone else waiting to switch providers once the rebate has come through? I imagine the call centre for Bell is firing on all cylinders right now


Actually had a Bell Rep canvasing the neighbourhood earlier today, LOL.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Aaaannnnddddd on day six I’m still getting audio dropouts and screen freeze. And, of course, the black screen of death (used to be blue screen of death in the old PC days).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Aaaannnnddddd on day six I’m still getting audio dropouts and screen freeze. And, of course, the black screen of death (used to be blue screen of death in the old PC days).



My biggest concern was internet and cell phone. Those both seem to be working fine now. TV is also important simply because I pay for it and expect it to work and it's still very glitchy. It locks up and goes black every so often and then resumes (after you've missed some key diologue).

At least I can work and communicate with the outside world.

As for Bell, they're no better IMO. I had them for internet and TV years ago and their up time was spotty at best. Seemed like it was a challenge to maintain strong internet coverage.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Aaaannnnddddd on day six I’m still getting audio dropouts and screen freeze. And, of course, the black screen of death (used to be blue screen of death in the old PC days).


Same here. It is getting better, and streaming services aren't affected.
Oddly, the glitches were happening during the Jays game last night.

Rogers tried to get me to change over to their cellular service a few weeks back (during another outage in my neighborhood). I declined. Thank goodness I elected to stay with Telus.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Same. It works, but I don't trust it. My work phone is Bell, and I usually do not carry it unless at work. I carry both now. And probably will for a while. 

TV last night was good for 90% of the 2hrs I watch it, but it blacked out too many times to be reasonable. Like my college years! (kidding)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> If I could still buy an old school landline as a failsafe backup I would. As it is we likely need to move one of our cell phones to a different provider, as a minimum.


I'm in the same position with the cell. I do a ton of hiking solo and while I try to "phone detox" I need the phone for safety and I use hiking apps at times. I should use a dedicated GPS but they are pricy (I'm.also not doing areas too crazy isolated from emergency services). I also do trips last minute, so I do throw the Chromebook in the pack so I can work if there's an emergency in those scenarios. The first issue is the big one though.

But what sucks is I live alone so it's not a case of a significant other switching providers to cover 2 providers. I guess I may need to look into a burner with data that uses another network.

This is a Rogers fuckup, but I fully believe the other providers are susceptible to large issues. Bell had the worst service and customer service of any company I've used. So if I switched I guess it would have to be Telus.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometime in the '90s when we first went looking for an internet provider we went with the local company called Hurontel. Even by then we'd had many troubles with Bell. It wasn't long before we bundled everything (internet, TV, landline, cell phones) with Hurontel. A year or so ago we dropped the landline, which we should have done sooner, to save a few bucks and because they could switch my cell number to the landline number. They use Bell infrastructure for towers, but the local service is in ground fibre-optic. Without exaggeration, we haven't had an interruption that wasn't our own fault (or in this case, unrelated faults) in all these years. Knock on wood, I feel smug, which means my time is gonna come and I don't really know how to protect myself from it. 

News reports of 911 and other emergency failures are troubling. This is collateral to the assumption nowadays that everyone carries a cell, that the service is infallible, that employers assume/demand you have a cell (often at your own expense), that there are inadequate regulations concerning emergency infrastructure, etc. Across southwestern Ontario's rolling farmland there are still areas with poor cell coverage. If this is the telecommunications technology of the foreseeable future, don't rely on private enterprise to equip society without regulating it to provide it everywhere, not just where it exceeds a certain profit margin.

As for the hack, maybe some of the obscene profits in the industry should be put to better use.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Sometime in the '90s when we first went looking for an internet provider we went with the local company called Hurontel. Even by then we'd had many troubles with Bell. It wasn't long before we bundled everything (internet, TV, landline, cell phones) with Hurontel. A year or so ago we dropped the landline, which we should have done sooner, to save a few bucks and because they could switch my cell number to the landline number. They use Bell infrastructure for towers, but the local service is in ground fibre-optic. Without exaggeration, we haven't had an interruption that wasn't our own fault (or in this case, unrelated faults) in all these years. Knock on wood, I feel smug, which means my time is gonna come and I don't really know how to protect myself from it.
> 
> News reports of 911 and other emergency failures are troubling. This is collateral to the assumption nowadays that everyone carries a cell, that the service is infallible, that employers assume/demand you have a cell (often at your own expense), that there are inadequate regulations concerning emergency infrastructure, etc. Across southwestern Ontario's rolling farmland there are still areas with poor cell coverage. If this is the telecommunications technology of the foreseeable future, don't rely on private enterprise to equip society without regulating it to provide it everywhere, not just where it exceeds a certain profit margin.
> 
> As for the hack, maybe some of the obscene profits in the industry should be put to better use.


I live only about an hour North of Toronto. There are 2 areas I hike within an hour north that still have mobile dead zones. There is even one little gap of a few miles just outside town (that was actually a fairly large gap up to about 2 years ago). It's a reason I have stuck with Rogers over the years because they have (very) slight better reception in these areas.

I don't recall being affected by the previous outage that has been mentioned (I use mobile and internet for work all day) And I rarely have internet issues in general. This last outage was the huge cluster fuck.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Notice the word "outage" is very similar to the word "outrage", and the only difference is adding the letter "R". Rogers first letter is R. Coincidence? I don't think so.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

player99 said:


> Notice the word "outage" is very similar to the word "outrage", and the only difference is adding the letter "R". Rogers first letter is R. Coincidence? I don't think so.


Like how close Anger is to Danger?? 

Add the "D" for disappointment 

Dissatisfaction
Discontent
Dismal
Disrespect


----------

